# Another Bidding Horror Story



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok heres the scoop. I quoted 4 properties 3 with parking for aproximatley 8 cars and walkways those I quoted 205.00 per month and 1 residential with a driveway around 6 cars long I quoted 105.00 per month. for a total monthly billing of 715.00 of unlimited snow plows with a trigger of 2".
Got underbid 450.00 for all properties for the entire season.

I'm starting to rethink my plans and I havent even got out of the gate.:angry:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just leave it behind you. If you got every job you'd be as rich as JD!


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

What was the other guys seasonal price compared to your monthly price? Your residential drive would run around $525 based on your monthly pricing. A little high for my area. On the other hand if you are doing all 3 parking lots for a total of $205 a month, that's pretty low.


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

042500hd;618134 said:


> What was the other guys seasonal price compared to your monthly price? Your residential drive would run around $525 based on your monthly pricing. A little high for my area. On the other hand if you are doing all 3 parking lots for a total of $205 a month, that's pretty low.


Hi seasonal was 200.00 below my monthly.


----------



## snowplower82 (Oct 27, 2008)

let him work at those prices. He will piss them off and probally be out of buisness next year and there 
is a good chance you will get them back next year for your price and the owner well think your great:waving:


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

davewh;618114 said:


> Ok heres the scoop. I quoted 4 properties 3 with parking for aproximatley 8 cars and walkways those I quoted 205.00 per month and 1 residential with a driveway around 6 cars long I quoted 105.00 per month. for a total monthly billing of 715.00 of unlimited snow plows with a trigger of 2".
> Got underbid 450.00 for all properties for the entire season.
> 
> I'm starting to rethink my plans and I havent even got out of the gate.:angry:


That residential goes for $270.00 around here, unlimited passes, 2 inch trigger.
Your 8 car parking with walkways goes around $1400.00 unlimited passes, 2 inch trigger.
Go figure


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

grandview;618131 said:


> Just leave it behind you. If you got every job you'd be as rich as JD!


Or dead broke.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

You need to know what your market rate is in order to be competitive or start bidding lots more.
I'm bidding $20-40K almost every day. Signed contracts coming in at $10-15K daily most with chqs for full payment, all seasonal with cap, none per push. GL


----------



## davewh (Oct 1, 2008)

BlackIrish;621650 said:


> You need to know what your market rate is in order to be competitive or start bidding lots more.
> I'm bidding $20-40K almost every day. Signed contracts coming in at $10-15K daily most with chqs for full payment, all seasonal with cap, none per push. GL


Wow thats great congratulations I hope you get them all.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Well that's my point, no one "gets" everything they bid ( if I did I'd need double the equipment ), so bid as much as you can, price it well and wait for snow. Easier to turn work away or hire/buy extra equipment than it is to find contracts in say dec. 'cause 2 sites didn't renew. My $0.02.


----------

